# What boards do it all for under $400? Open to anything!!!



## Jhucke (Sep 7, 2011)

I bought a GNU Carbon Credit series board today, but I wasn't entirely convinced it was the best I could do.. So I did a bit of research, and I fell upon snowboarddungeon.com. I found some 2011 boards that also fell into my pricerange. Keep in mind I want a board that will be a general happy medium on all parts of the mountain. I am 5'11", 155lbs, shoe size 11. 

Burton: Custom flying v ($369), Love ($350), Joystick ($342), Hero ($319), Process v-rocker ($326), and Whammy Bar ($340)

Forum: Conflict ($314), Destroyer ($300), Honeypot ($379)

GNU: Park Pickle ($341)

Libtech: TRS ($390), Skate Banana (Kind of the same as the GNU I bought right?) ($317)

Ride: DH2 ($350), Machete ($300), Antic ($240)

Rome: Pusher ($350), Postermania ($315), Graft ($343)

Sorry that I just named off every board in the land.. At this point, I'm pretty much open to anything.

Anyone please feel free to chime in if they want to make a note of a regarded stick..


----------



## ilikecoupons (Jan 20, 2012)

Jhucke said:


> I bought a GNU Carbon Credit series board today, but I wasn't entirely convinced it was the best I could do.. So I did a bit of research, and I fell upon snowboarddungeon.com. I found some 2011 boards that also fell into my pricerange. Keep in mind I want a board that will be a general happy medium on all parts of the mountain. I am 5'11", 155lbs, shoe size 11.
> 
> Burton: Custom flying v ($369), Love ($350), Joystick ($342), Hero ($319), Process v-rocker ($326), and Whammy Bar ($340)
> 
> ...


These are last year's models right? A LOT of these boards are park oriented.


----------



## Jhucke (Sep 7, 2011)

ilikecoupons said:


> These are last year's models right? A LOT of these boards are park oriented.


Correct. I pretty much just named off the boards in my pricerange.. I don't know much about them aside from the Burtons. Feel free to make your own suggestion


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Machete is an all mountain ripper


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

only boards i would pick off of your list: ride machete or lib TRS. That beng said there is nothing wrong with the CC either, its a good board, but if you can take it back and get one of these for cheaper do it.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Agreed.

The TRS is basically just a better version of the GNU CC. If you can, definitely return the CC for the TRS.

Also, this years stuff will start going on sale in the next month or two, so if you really want more options you could wait until then.


----------



## dcorn (Dec 27, 2008)

I just bought a K2 Raygun this season for $360 at REI. Heard a lot of good things about it and how you could tackle pretty much anything on the mountain with it. Been out twice and it is way easier to handle just cruising down the slopes than my old board was (lots of camber). The Raygun has a mild rocker at the tips


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

I've ridden a few of the boards on your list and I own the Custom Flying V. I like the Custom for general cruising around the mountain and mixing in some park runs. It also floats pretty good on a powder day.


----------



## Jhucke (Sep 7, 2011)

What if I added to the list, Bataleon Enemy (used), Rome Headline, and Rome Agent? The Rome Headline seems like a great all mountain board, but I'm not sure about it not being twin tip...


----------



## zealandblack (Sep 26, 2011)

sorry guys had my info wrong in the original post.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Capita NAS...look no further.


----------



## gprider_capita (Feb 17, 2011)

Don't get a ride machete, they are very stiff i would suggest waiting a little while till 2012 boards go on sale


----------



## Jhucke (Sep 7, 2011)

Extremo said:


> Capita NAS...look no further.


What size would you recommend? 5'11" around 155lbs, and size 10.5 boot. What makes this board so highly regarded? How is it compared to a GNU carbon circuit board?


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm the exact same size and I ride a 154, but I wanna get a 149 or 150 next year.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

Bataleon Whatever - I used it for four days at Mammoth and it did all runs up and including diamond, hit sick jumps, amazing ground tricks, and allowed me to get creative on Boxes.

Capita Indoor Survival FK...I had pretty much the same experience when I borrowed a friend's.

Gnu Carbon Credit - My first board and pretty much my goto, since it's low maintenance, soft enough or stiff enough to do anything, and because of BTX and can handle any condition thrown at it.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

zealandblack said:


> just something to consider about every Burton board you've mentioned, is that they all use the channel system I believe. So you would need to use EST bindings if you got one of them. Not so bad, since EST allows you to change up your setup quickly and easily and Burton's bindings are pretty good. Just something to consider, since you'd have to buy new bindings, and if in a year or two you buy a new board the EST bindings you buy wouldn't fit with any non-burton board.


You can use non-EST bindings on a Burton channel board.


----------



## zealandblack (Sep 26, 2011)

Rufus said:


> You can use non-EST bindings on a Burton channel board.


Cool, good news then. Get a burton board and use other bindings. Or get est bindings if you're super into burton and will be buying addition burton boards in the future. Or get a different brand board. As you know, the options are numerous.


----------



## Lowlyffe (Jun 8, 2011)

I use my park pickle everywhere, but i dont ride the back country. From personal experience I would suggest last years GNU Riders Choice. Ive seen its for less than 400 at times on the net.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

burton sherlock - they were on sale at rei for 399
or a burton nug - retail is 399
both will do it all, including floating in pow


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Jhucke said:


> I bought a GNU Carbon Credit series board today, but I wasn't entirely convinced it was the best I could do.. So I did a bit of research, and I fell upon snowboarddungeon.com. I found some 2011 boards that also fell into my pricerange. Keep in mind I want a board that will be a general happy medium on all parts of the mountain. I am 5'11", 155lbs, shoe size 11.
> 
> Burton: Custom flying v ($369), Love ($350), Joystick ($342), Hero ($319), Process v-rocker ($326), and Whammy Bar ($340)
> 
> ...


Best bet is the Destroyer or Joystick. Maybe the Poster if you like a softer board.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Extremo said:


> Capita NAS...look no further.


So stiffer camber with an extruded base is the new do everything? Right.


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

I love my Capita Stairmaster. Flexy enough for jibs but stomps jumps like its nobodys business. And if you leave the park for the big hills it really doesnt struggle at all..Best board I ever had


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

AlexS said:


> I love my Capita Stairmaster. Flexy enough for jibs but stomps jumps like its nobodys business. And if you leave the park for the big hills it really doesnt struggle at all..Best board I ever had


I'd stay far away from the Stairmaster for do everything. The stairmaster is my current park board and it's getting pretty soft, to the point that it barely handles the larger jumps. 



Jhucke said:


> What size would you recommend? 5'11" around 155lbs, and size 10.5 boot. What makes this board so highly regarded? How is it compared to a GNU carbon circuit board?


I'd recommend the 155 or the 157, depending on your park to all-mountain ratio. Obviously the longer the more stable and aggressive your riding will be. 



Nivek said:


> So stiffer camber with an extruded base is the new do everything? Right.


There's a reason this board was formerly called the Quiver Killer. Is the extruded base the best on the market? No. Is it a deal breaker, definitely not.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

gprider_capita said:


> Don't get a ride machete, they are very stiff i would suggest waiting a little while till 2012 boards go on sale


Hahaha have you ever ridden a DH2, Berzerker, or Highlife? The machete is far from stiff, its a little soft for all mountain charging IMO.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

redlude97 said:


> Hahaha have you ever ridden a DH2, Berzerker, or Highlife? The machete is far from stiff, its a little soft for all mountain charging IMO.


It's stiffer in the tips. Them POP rods are gnarly. And they beef up their boards right outside the inserts to handle the metal bindings. So the Machete might not be stiff overall, but it is beefy in the tips.

As for the CAPiTA Quiver Killer, I didn't know just naming a board the Quiver Killer made it one... I guess the Bataleon Omni is the best board for ALL riding, as omni mean all encompassing...


----------



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

how about a rome crail. i have no experience with it at all, but i've seen some good reviews for it. $340 msrp


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Nivek said:


> As for the CAPiTA Quiver Killer, I didn't know just naming a board the Quiver Killer made it one... I guess the Bataleon Omni is the best board for ALL riding, as omni mean all encompassing...


Considering it is designed to be a quiver killer, naming it the quiver killer was suitable. See how reason works?


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

well, if it did such a great job killing quivers, why did they rename it the NAS?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Supra said:


> well, if it did such a great job killing quivers, why did they rename it the NAS?


I didn't even have to say it!!!

Seriously at this stage in the game a board can't be a quiver killer and be full camber. Sorry. No good. I can name at least 5 all mountain oriented boards I'd rather ride in the park and at least 10 park boards that I'd rather ride all mountain.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Nivek said:


> It's stiffer in the tips. Them POP rods are gnarly. And they beef up their boards right outside the inserts to handle the metal bindings. So the Machete might not be stiff overall, but it is beefy in the tips.


It still feels washy and soft on the steeps, and definitely chattery at speed so I would consider it more soft than stiff, especially compared to the rest of their lineup. The DH2 has even beefier pop rods.


----------



## zealandblack (Sep 26, 2011)

Nivek said:


> I didn't even have to say it!!!
> 
> Seriously at this stage in the game a board can't be a quiver killer and be full camber. Sorry. No good. I can name at least 5 all mountain oriented boards I'd rather ride in the park and at least 10 park boards that I'd rather ride all mountain.


Truly Normal-Ass Snowboard is a much more apt name than the quiver killers. I've got one of these from a couple years ago. It's basically a board that is pretty ok at almost everything. It's the board that I usually take out when I'm riding with friends who aren't into the park and don't to any serious off-piste stuff. 
Do I bomb down groomers on it? sure, it's pretty good. 
Do I take it off into the trees and ride the pow? sure, it's fine, not amazing, but it works. Not as floaty as a rocker would be, but I can manage.
Do I hit the 30-40 footers in the park? Yeah, It's poppy, it gets me over the knuckle, and it's pretty stable. 
Do I hit rails on it? Yeah, I might do a lap or two, though, I wouldn't recommend it if that's your main thing. Don't ask me to hold a press on this thing. 
IMO, overall, it's kind of your *normal*, medium stiff, camber deck. Does a lot of things fine, nothing extraordinary.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

zealandblack said:


> Truly Normal-Ass Snowboard is a much more apt name than the quiver killers. I've got one of these from a couple years ago. It's basically a board that is pretty ok at almost everything. It's the board that I usually take out when I'm riding with friends who aren't into the park and don't to any serious off-piste stuff.
> Do I bomb down groomers on it? sure, it's pretty good.
> Do I take it off into the trees and ride the pow? sure, it's fine, not amazing, but it works. Not as floaty as a rocker would be, but I can manage.
> Do I hit the 30-40 footers in the park? Yeah, It's poppy, it gets me over the knuckle, and it's pretty stable.
> ...


Exactly my point, a do-it-all board isn't going to excel and any one thing. That is why most serious snowboarders do have a quiver.


----------

